

Loyalty is when someone refuses a better option - amirmc
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/loyalty.html

======
aspir
The hard part is: how do you get it? Customer service, quality products, an
extrinsically motivated vision? Its probably something not able to be
determined in a forum.

